# Star Wars sex



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

I asked my wife to dress up as my favourite Star Wars character for some sexy birthday fun,

I walked into the bedroom that night and I was shocked,

"Love, Jabba the Hut is not my favourite Star Wars character" I exclaimed,

"F#*% off" She shouted "I haven't got dressed yet"


----------



## mik3 (Jan 15, 2012)

nice, im gonna use that one

:lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

Excellent! :lol:


----------

